# What is this color/pattern?



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

Looks like a half badger face coat mutation... Then again the website below declares it a "bloody shoulder mark on face."

Some of the mutations are pretty wild looking!

Equine Color Genetics


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

This is a grey horse with a bloody shoulder marking that happens to be on the face. (Bloody shoulder markings are areas that are not greyikg out)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

This isn't quite right for a blood mark IMO. Looks more like a somatic mutation where the horse didn't grey.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Very interesting! I didn't even know there can be such mutations. Can this happen to any gray foal, or are there specific bloodlines or other genetic requirements for this pattern to occur?


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Somatic mutations are just random mutations where parts of the body didn't "get the memo" that they were supposed to be different I know @Chiilaa has a picture somewhere of a bay colt who, instead of having four even black legs, has one front leg that extends black way up onto his shoulder.


----------



## Mythilus (Aug 16, 2010)

I'd agree with Dehda01
I used to strap a racehorse who had the same kind of patch on his face, and he had a dapple grey body. Sometimes not all greys go completely grey, or there's a patch that takes longer to grey out. A Bloody Shoulder onhis face - guess that makes him a Bloody Face!! Lol


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Poseidon said:


> Somatic mutations are just random mutations where parts of the body didn't "get the memo" that they were supposed to be different I know @Chiilaa has a picture somewhere of a bay colt who, instead of having four even black legs, has one front leg that extends black way up onto his shoulder.


I'd love to see that photo!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Mythilus said:


> I'd agree with Dehda01
> I used to strap a racehorse who had the same kind of patch on his face, and he had a dapple grey body. Sometimes not all greys go completely grey, or there's a patch that takes longer to grey out. A Bloody Shoulder onhis face - guess that makes him a Bloody Face!! Lol


See I don't think that face markin will ever grey and see how smooth it is? I like the way ND described it, it didn't get the memo to be like the rest of the coat. To me blood marks are a patchy collection of grey flea bites. Is this right?



_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

That's Billy Glosser's Arabian Mare, Warface. It's a "bloody shoulder" type marking common to Arabians. She's very striking!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> See I don't think that face markin will ever grey and see how smooth it is? I like the way ND described it, it didn't get the memo to be like the rest of the coat. To me blood marks are a patchy collection of grey flea bites. Is this right?
> 
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


*snickers* I think you mean Po. :lol::lol:


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

CLaPorte432 said:


> I'd love to see that photo!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Actually, I found it.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Thats so wierd that such can occur! Just random as well? Will the black stay noticable for the rest of the foals life?^^^


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> *snickers* I think you mean Po. :lol::lol:


Crap I always confuse you two hahaha. This is not the first time I've done that sadly lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

barrelbeginner said:


> Thats so wierd that such can occur! Just random as well? Will the black stay noticable for the rest of the foals life?^^^


There's no reason it shouldn't. That portion just didn't "get the memo" that it was supposed to lighten. But it is a nice way to show color genetics in a "layering" sense and more than shows his black base.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Honestly, I don't know if it's a bloodmark or not. My gray has one on his face and it's certainly got the splotchy edges that make it pretty obviously a bloodmark, but with part of hers being bordered on her white marking, I think that likely explains the one smooth edge.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Poseidon said:


> Somatic mutations are just random mutations where parts of the body didn't "get the memo" that they were supposed to be different I know @Chiilaa has a picture somewhere of a bay colt who, instead of having four even black legs, has one front leg that extends black way up onto his shoulder.


This little guy?










Edit: I should read the rest of the post before I reply lol


----------

